# Secador de Esmalte de uñas por UV con leds quemados.



## ccolonna (Mar 1, 2021)

Hola.

Me trajeron par reparar una cabina de secado de uñas por led UV e 48 Watts..

Tiene 4 grupos de 6 leds en serie, donde 2 leds de un grupo se quemaron. Se alimenta con 12v 3 amperes.

Busque todo lo posible el modelo de plaqueta completa..que seria 1 PT-19 7 leds y 1 PT-19 3 led-A y solo me referencia a Alibaba con el aparato completo

Y el led en modo individual de ese modelo en 2W (supongo) no encuentro.... alguna idea de como proceder ???

Muchas Gracias


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 1, 2021)

🤔 reemplazar por leds de diferente encapsulado pero mismas características.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 1, 2021)

Primero medilos si son de 3 o 6 V , una vez sepas reemplaza cada led quemado por 3 o 6 1N4007 en serie , enciendes y mides consumo. *EDIT : *con tester analógico o true RMS 

Existen leds backlight de tv de 2 W , ummm , son UV


----------



## ccolonna (Mar 1, 2021)

son UV

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 1, 2021

Recien hoy pude hacer el diagrama para ver si no se siguen quemando...no...los 2 están en la serie de 6 que no prenden...alimenta con 12..estarian a 2v...

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 1, 2021

Asi que mañana mido los valores....


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 1, 2021)

Lo más fácil que puedes hacer es una pila de 9 le pones una resistencia de 1k en serie y alimentas directamente un led y con el multimetro mides el voltaje que consume el led.

Así te enteras de que voltaje es.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 1, 2021)

Yo hice una fuente de corriente de 10mA y con eso excito el LED y mido la tensión entre sus terminales.
"Creo" que los UV que yo tengo me daban entre 2.1V y 2.25V, pero no lo tomen como cierto por que no me acuerdo y tendría que buscarlo.
*Edito:*
No lo encuentro, pero parece que rondan los 3.5V...


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 1, 2021)

Dr empecemos con la tinmaridopingüemetria 🤓.
Lo más fácil que puede emplear es una pila de 9 donde quería uno la puede conseguir, sería ideal tener una fuente de corriente o un Booster USB con el mc34063 pero los más simple es lo mejor a veces.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 1, 2021)

El problema con los UV es que necesitan que circulen alrededor de 20mA para que emitan como corresponde. Los datasheets son bastante "confusos" por que el valor Máximo Absoluto de If y el valor necesario para la radiacion recomenada son bastaaaaaante cercanos entre sí, lo cual es raro...pero bué, es así.
Lo cuento por que estoy trabajando en un secador de uñas para la patrona y la nena, y aparecen esas cosas raras en las especificaciones de los LEDs UV.


----------



## switchxxi (Mar 1, 2021)

Supongo que ya se sabe, pero por las dudas: Ojo con los LED UV, ahora que esta de moda la esterilización. Si se usa UV tipo C para secado de uñas lo mas probable es que se termine con quemaduras en la piel. (Que por lo visto se consiguen fácil en internet). No investigue pero supongo que para las cabinas de secado son del tipo A. (A mi novia directamente le compre hace tiempo una echa ).


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 1, 2021)

Bueno si pero todos olvidan las quemaduras en la retina y que la luz UV provoca cataratas.


----------



## emilio177 (Mar 1, 2021)

Una foto de el transformador o fuente de energia de los leds..


----------



## ccolonna (Mar 2, 2021)

Hoy a la tarde mido todo.. pero salvo que tenga un doblador de voltaje o pulsos...son 12 para 6 leds en serie por grupo...
Tiene barrera infrarroja para el encendido y 1 timer de 30-60-90 seg
Al no encontrar el led especifico esa es mi duda por el modelo...o que no produzca efecto o sea dañino...
La plaquita completa de leds no la ubico...y el led individual no tengo data de emisión... porque establecerle una corriente es relativamente fácil.

Si miran la foto estan marcados..uno entró en corto y al quedar 5... otro de la serie...estalló...


----------



## emilio177 (Mar 2, 2021)

ccolonna dijo:


> Hoy a la tarde mido todo.. pero salvo que tenga un doblador de voltaje o pulsos...son 12 para 6 leds en serie por grupo...
> Tiene barrera infrarroja para el encendido y 1 timer de 30-60-90 seg
> Al no encontrar el led especifico esa es mi duda por el modelo...o que no produzca efecto o sea dañino...
> La plaquita completa de leds no la ubico...y el led individual no tengo data de emisión... porque establecerle una corriente es relativamente fácil.
> ...


Ok.. para ver si te ayudo.. me tienes que decir cual es tu nivel en electrónica
Dimee si tienes acceso a comprar led ultravioleta... ojo.. no te dijje modelo tamaño potencia ni nada... solo te dije led ultravioleta
Sube una foto mejorada de este sector


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2021)

Poné 5 y 5 y completá con díodos para no pasarte de tensión.

Podes achicar corriente sacando alguna R7 , R8 o R9


----------



## ccolonna (Mar 2, 2021)

Mi conocimiento de electrónica es suficiente para cosas de estas... pero...
Para intervenir la placa no tengo elementos para desoldar SMD  ni quiero llegar a tanto.
Estoy en la Ciudad de La Plata, pero posiblemente tenga que comprar lo UV por correo, aca solo puedo conseguir de 5mm comunes.

Me lo trajeron para que la revise de favor... y la persona que está en el ámbito de la peluqueria esta buscando por su lado los repuestos con los proveedores de estos equipos.

Solo me quiero limitara cambiar los leds...  hay de 3w con formato similar en web. 

Espero se entiendan las circunstancias y no parecer desagradecido...  
Si fuera mio lo destripo todo.


----------



## emilio177 (Mar 2, 2021)

ccolonna dijo:


> Mi conocimiento de electrónica es suficiente para cosas de estas... pero...
> Para intervenir la placa no tengo elementos para desoldar SMD  ni quiero llegar a tanto.
> Estoy en la Ciudad de La Plata, pero posiblemente tenga que comprar lo UV por correo, aca solo puedo conseguir de 5mm comunes.
> 
> ...


debes tomar foto sin ese reflejo... necesito identificar ese integrado.. me imagino tienes cautin..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 2, 2021)

ccolonna dijo:


> Al no encontrar el led especifico esa es mi duda por el modelo...o que no produzca efecto o sea dañino...


No te hagas drama, por que los LEDs UV-C son MUY caros y solo los venden empresas extranjeras. Lo sé por que unos compañeros de trabajo los compraron para hacer un "purificador de agua" que mataba todos los gérmenes y bichos raros durante una exposición de menos de 30 segundos circulando por un tubo de cuarzo (creo). Les costaron como 250 biden hace un par de años....y los bichos se mueren bien muertos.

Los LEDs UV "normales" son tipo A y andan cerca de los 380 a 400nm.


----------



## ccolonna (Mar 2, 2021)

Mejor foto no puedo 

Lo que no se ve   DTU-40N06-DG51U     (Mosfet N Logico 60 V 30)   
                             5306-1600      3A charging 3. 1A discharge Integrated TYPE_C protocol Mobile power SOC  (?) 
                             SS36          Diode Schottky 60V 3A Surface Mount SMC (DO-214AB)

Voltajes   Entrada de las placas de leds 44 volts  ...  en cada led  7.3 volts.

(no tiene un duplicador...cuatriplica !!!! )

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 2, 2021

Despues desueldo y veo la corriente


----------



## emilio177 (Mar 2, 2021)

Ok..hay varias soluciones.... considerando  que ese integrado es un step up
La mas accesible es comprar esos led de 5mm configurar serie y entre ellas paralelo.. pero debes ajustar la corriente de ese integrado... busca el datasheet ...
otra opcion.. comprar led 3w compras driver 350mA y listo  con 3 o 6led la tienes listo


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 2, 2021)

ccolonna dijo:


> Para intervenir la placa no tengo elementos para desoldar SMD ni quiero llegar a tanto.


Para situaciones así lo que puedes hacer es llenar la pieza a
 retirar con mucha soldadura y con un desarmador empujarlo para quitarlo, limpias bien la superficie con malla y luego con alcohol isopropilico.


----------



## emilio177 (Mar 2, 2021)

No se cuantos amp


TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Para situaciones así lo que puedes hacer es llenar la pieza a
> retirar con mucha soldadura y con un desarmador empujarlo para quitarlo, limpias bien la superficie con malla y luego con alcohol isopropilico.


Pero para que... si no sabe con que led reemplazarlo.. o que led tiene ese aparato
Re-ingenieria es botar todo y reconstruir lo que se sabe y conoce.. bien con led de 5mm o led de 350mA


----------



## ccolonna (Mar 2, 2021)

Hay 3 grupos que andan bien (18 leds) por eso todavia nada radical...si se queman mas es otro tema. Reemplazo esos dos y quedaria con 22 leds originales.. solo debo mantener la corriente adecuada en los 4 sobrevivientes...


----------



## phavlo (Mar 2, 2021)

ccolonna dijo:


> Estoy en la Ciudad de La Plata, pero posiblemente tenga que comprar lo UV por correo, aca solo puedo conseguir de 5mm comunes.


En esta ciudad dudo que consigas componentes SMD, creo que el que más componentes SMD tiene a la venta es Marion (19 y 44) y últimamente estaba escaso por la pandemia (la última vez que fuy no tenía no resistencias de 2W)

Posiblemente en Ayala (No lo sé) tengan. Se dedican mucho a la reparación de TVs (26 60 y 61)

Sino podés seguir probado suerte en
Univel 3 y Dg80.

Willy 7 y 42.

Irinka 67 y 25

Y no se me ocurre otra.

Como último recurso buscarlos por ML.


En tipo del les (viendo el led quemado) parece el 2835.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 2, 2021

Una hoja de datos que encontré, a ver si te sirve


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 2, 2021)

emilio177 dijo:


> No se cuantos amp
> 
> Pero para que... si no sabe con que led reemplazarlo.. o que led tiene ese aparato
> Re-ingenieria es botar todo y reconstruir lo que se sabe y conoce.. bien con led de 5mm o led de 350mA


Te soy honesto yo ni me tomaría la molestia de buscar el led indicado, pondría cualquiera que me permitirá seguir utilizando el aparato, como dice dosmetros usaría un 1n4004


----------



## ccolonna (Mar 2, 2021)

Si..nombraste a todas las casas prácticamente..   Siempre termino en ML.
Ayala es el que tiene los productos mas originales.  
No termine de leerlo el pdf pero parecen ser solo de espectro visible  (los CREE que tengo en el vehiculo) 
...pero los valores de corrientes y voltajes pueden servir.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 2, 2021



TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Te soy honesto yo ni me tomaría la molestia de buscar el led indicado, pondría cualquiera que me permitirá seguir utilizando el aparato, como dice dosmetros usaría un 1n4004


el tema es que anda por voltaje ... tengo que limitar la corriente con los reemplazos

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 2, 2021

Hoy voy a hacerme un rato , estoy en la oficina ahora...y determinar la corriente de cada grupo

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 2, 2021









						Chip Led 3w Uv 395nm ( X 10 U. ) /*while1*/ - $ 2.143,3
					

LED 3 Watts UVLote de 10 unidades - Voltaje en directa: 3.2 - 3.8 V- Corriente en directa (max): 700 mA- Long. de onda: 395-405nm- Potencia: 3 W/*** WHILE1* Dispositivos y desarrollos* C.A.B.A., Liniers, L-V de 10 a 17:30hs.*/




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar
				




	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 2, 2021

4 de estos en serie por 2 quemados...


----------



## ccolonna (Mar 2, 2021)

Sobre los 44 volts cada rama de 6 leds en serie consume 115 mA...  o sea que es un led de 7.5v a 115 mA...
Voy a ver cuanto están dispuestos a invertir en leds    y veré que se aproxima a eso jugando los valores y que los 4 grupos queden iguales, dependiendo que se consigue haré calculos.

En principio dude de subir el tema por ser simple.. "ponele el led que va y listo" supuse que seria la respuesta

Muchas Gracias !!!!


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 2, 2021)

No es tan difícil calcular ejemplo.

Fuente 13v
Voltaje led 3v
Corriente led 20mA
Leds en serie 4

R=(13v- (3v x 4))/ 20m

Y así obtienes la R
Si ya tienes la resistencia el número de leds y conoces el voltaje puedes conocer la corriente que necesitan.


----------



## emilio177 (Mar 2, 2021)

ccolonna dijo:


> Sobre los 44 volts cada rama de 6 leds en serie consume 115 mA...  o sea que es un led de 7.5v a 115 mA...
> Voy a ver cuanto están dispuestos a invertir en leds    y veré que se aproxima a eso jugando los valores y que los 4 grupos queden iguales, dependiendo que se consigue haré calculos.
> 
> En principio dude de subir el tema por ser simple.. "ponele el led que va y listo" supuse que seria la respuesta
> ...


Pero es facil..
Primero tomar medida de el led... cosa qque no hiciste..
Segundo ver voltaje y corriente.. asi determino potencia de el LED.... no se como sacaste ese voltaje 44v/(Osea si se.. lo tomaste al vacío y eso esta malo) y esa corriente.. se que esta malo
Tercero voy a mis gabinetes doonde tengo miles de respuestos... saco el led adecuado
Y en media hora esta reparado... al final una heladita

Ese integrado... al que no encontraste datasheet es un step up y es una fuente de corriente... ojo:::::  en las fuentes de corrente.... no se mide voltaje....   se mide corriente (el voltaje es una consecuencia)... en fuentes de voltajes se mide voltaje (la corriente es una consecuencia)....


----------



## ccolonna (Mar 2, 2021)

Si, fijate arriba...la caida en cada led es 7.5 volts...la placa de leds completa donde reparte en 4 el consumo esta a 44 volts con carga. la corriente en la entrada con 3 conjuntos encendidos es de 334 ma  y en cada rama unos 115 mA.  

Por eso quiero arrimar el valor de la rama faltante para ver si estos valores funcionando las 4 ramas cambia la corriente.
Para entender como funciona ese step-up o solo es un LM317 sofisticado  
Los 334 mA en 4 ramas son 83,5 mA... que cambia todo... 

Ojala tuviese un cajón con leds UV de alta potencia... no hubiese ni preguntado y montaba todo en un protoboard. 

No es mio... me lo dan en confianza para diagnosticar, funciona en parte... no lo puedo devolver reventado.

Ahi tiré algunas consultas en ML a la gente que vende leds a ver si conocen alguno similar.

Saludos


----------



## emilio177 (Mar 2, 2021)

ccolonna dijo:


> Si, fijate arriba...la caida en cada led es 7.5 volts...la placa de leds completa donde reparte en 4 el consumo esta a 44 volts con carga. la corriente en la entrada con 3 conjuntos encendidos es de 334 ma y en cada rama unos 115 mA.


No entiendo como mides corriente de las 4 ramas(osea corriente total)  si dices que tienes una rama mala.. plop... si vas a medir con 3 ramas vas a terminar matando todas las ramas
No puedes medir corriente de 3 ramas y extrapolar a 4 ramas....  osea si tuviera 10 ramas malas...  lo vas a extrapolar por las 10 faltantes??  porfavor


----------



## ccolonna (Mar 2, 2021)

Por eso limito la prueba solo a probarlo durante algunos segundos...(hace semanas que lo tenian andando con 3 grupos) la alimentacion entra por la placa grande y luego distribuye.
Necesito conocer un minimo de datos de lo que funciona para intentar reemplazar los 2 leds faltantes .. antes de esto no tenia ni un solo valor ni para hacer conjeturas... no se que led usa .. nada.
Posiblemente los leds que quedan ya estén en proceso de quemarse...no se cuanto tiempo estuvieron con demasiada corriente ni en que porcentaje excedidos .
Pasé a medir estas cosas porque lamentablemente no encontré prácticamente un solo dato de referencia...solo en la caja dice 48W..y son Chinos.


----------



## emilio177 (Mar 2, 2021)

ccolonna dijo:


> Por eso limito la prueba solo a probarlo durante algunos segundos...(hace semanas que lo tenian andando con 3 grupos) la alimentacion entra por la placa grande y luego distribuye.
> Necesito conocer un minimo de datos de lo que funciona para intentar reemplazar los 2 leds faltantes .. antes de esto no tenia ni un solo valor ni para hacer conjeturas... no se que led usa .. nada.
> Posiblemente los leds que quedan ya estén en proceso de quemarse...no se cuanto tiempo estuvieron con demasiada corriente ni en que porcentaje excedidos .
> Pasé a medir estas cosas porque lamentablemente no encontré prácticamente un solo dato de referencia...solo en la caja dice 48W..y son Chinos.


Todavia no dijiste las medidas de el led  con vernier porfavor...


----------



## ccolonna (Mar 2, 2021)

Mañana le tomo las medidas.

Saludos


----------



## emilio177 (Mar 2, 2021)

ccolonna dijo:


> Mañana le tomo las medidas.
> 
> Saludos


Si lees las pautas de reparación la  medida es importante..  con vernier.. pie de metro o como lo llamen en tu casa...  no pidas las partes metálicas donde va soldadura..  solo el cajón led


----------



## ccolonna (Mar 3, 2021)

Por acá le decimos 'calibre', cuadrado de 5mm de lado, es minima la parte metalica que asoma.
Y de altura unos 3mm.

Saludos


----------



## emilio177 (Mar 3, 2021)

ccolonna dijo:


> Por acá le decimos 'calibre', cuadrado de 5mm de lado, es minima la parte metalica que asoma.
> Y de altura unos 3mm.
> 
> Saludos


Me confirmas... esta medida o asi lo tomaste cierto??


----------



## ccolonna (Mar 3, 2021)

Exacto..y 3 mm de altura con la capsula


----------



## emilio177 (Mar 3, 2021)

ccolonna dijo:


> Exacto..y 3 mm de altura con la capsula


Ok.. con esto recien hiciste el primer paso...
El segundo paso.. corriente y voltaje... Yo te voy a creer los procedimientos de mediciones....
Con estos datos ahora  vamos al gabinete de led.....
Para darle vida compras este led.. si .. se que es blanco.. Luego que compres  instales y lo entreegues.. a quien le compres/(u otras proveedores) le pides *led smd 5050 6v 1w o 2w*.... seguramente lo va a conseguir de china y en un mes lo tienes en tus manos








						Pack X10 Led Smd 6v 2w 3030 Conexión Simétrica Backlight Tv - $ 661,25
					

*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*Somos Tecnoliveusa - Más de 18 años vendiendo en Mercado Libre. Importadores Directos de todos nuestros productos. Traemos a pedido lo que necesite...




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar
				




Debes saber que el blanco tiene o contiene todos los colores desde el infra-rojo hasta el ultravioleta
Si tienes dudas .. solo preguntar

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 3, 2021

Porciacaso.. se quee es mas pequeño.. pero va a funcionar y va a cumplir el objetivo


----------



## ccolonna (Mar 3, 2021)

En blanco tengo algunos guardados ...voy a ver primero que tengo.

Ayer hablé con el dueño del aparato..le pasé las perspectivas futuras y el desgaste que sufrio el resto de leds... ( ahora me comentò que hubo personas que le dijeron que estaba calentando mucho las manos    )  y no  le convencio el costo minimo que va a tener para repararlo y que quedé a media maquina.
Posiblemente compre uno nuevo y lo cuide mas.
Este quedaría para repuestos del nuevo.

Para aclarar que voy a continuar pero solo para aprender  y ver que valores maneja por si descrubimos algo que a otro le sirva.
(para los que están armando su versión casera.)
Pensé en desoldar el led quemado para ver si debajo tiene algún indicio de identidad.

Muchas Gracias. !!


----------



## phavlo (Mar 3, 2021)

Si podés saca alguna foto del LED quemado más de cerca, así se puede ver bien al menos que formato de LED SMD se parece más...


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 3, 2021)

ccolonna dijo:


> En blanco tengo algunos guardados ...voy a ver primero que tengo.
> 
> Ayer hablé con el dueño del aparato..le pasé las perspectivas futuras y el desgaste que sufrio el resto de leds... ( ahora me comentò que hubo personas que le dijeron que estaba calentando mucho las manos    )  y no  le convencio el costo minimo que va a tener para repararlo y que quedé a media maquina.
> Posiblemente compre uno nuevo y lo cuide mas.
> ...


Suele pasar que a veces las reparaciones son prohibitivas  por componentes de difícil compra, presupuestos elevados.
Clientes que quieren pagar muy barato.


----------



## ccolonna (Mar 3, 2021)

Lo que pasa que al valor del Dolar acá en Argentina contra los ingresos, ya es ridículo la compra de algunas cosas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 3, 2021)

Por eso te dije , emparejá las dos series de leds , soldale a cada una un zener del mismo o algo mayor voltaje que el led eliminado y sacando una de esas resistencias le bajás un poquito la corriente , amén , esa reparación solo sirve para aprender , poca ganancia . . .


----------



## ccolonna (Mar 3, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Por eso te dije , emparejá las dos series de leds , soldale a cada una un zener del mismo o algo mayor voltaje que el led eliminado y sacando una de esas resistencias le bajás un poquito la corriente , amén , esa reparación solo sirve para aprender , poca ganancia . . .


Pero todo cambío...ahora es didactico !!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 3, 2021)

Una vez me trajeron uno a arreglar con dos tubitos fluorescentes de esos tipo detectores de billetes falsos , eran de 9 Watts y cómo era de 110V y lo enchufaron en 220V , voló en pedazos la plaquita , al final le terminé poniendo una plaquita de lámpara ahorradora de 19 Watts y ambos tubos en serie , aleluya funcionaba perfecto  !


----------



## phavlo (Mar 3, 2021)

Estás seguro que mide 5 x 5 mm? No lo veo parecido al 5050, ya que esos tienen 3 pines de cada lado.
(3 diodos por chip)

O en esas placas los bañaron en estaño para soldarlos.



Si podés sacale de cerca al LED7 que es el que se ve por dentro.

Para mí, por como se ve el interior se parece más al 2835.
Aún que este es más chico en medida.


----------



## ccolonna (Mar 3, 2021)

Si..5 x 5 mm  recuerden que es UV.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 3, 2021

Mañana saco foto interior...es gomosa - siliconada la cobertura amarilla y se despega facil.


----------



## phavlo (Mar 3, 2021)

Si incluso mirando las tiras de LED UV, los 5050 tienen el mismo formato (3 diodos por chip - 3 pines de cada lado) 


Ahí se puede ver bien las soldaduras de los 5050 U.V. 

Por eso me desorienta las medidas del LED que tiene ese aparato


----------



## ccolonna (Mar 4, 2021)

Voy a desoldar uno por si detrás tiene algún dato... me suena a una empresa poderosa que mandó a hacer su propia linea al menos encapsulando en un diseño propio..lo mismo esas placas TP-19 donde los agrupa  
Puede ser un UV standar ... pero adiviná cual


----------



## ccolonna (Mar 4, 2021)

Foto de abajo.
Nada   ni abajo ni en los bordes ...agarradisimo...me imaginaba


----------



## ccolonna (Mar 5, 2021)

Hoy vinieron y se llevaron el aparato... imposible seguir la autopsia sin el cuerpo 
Solo me quedan los datos para simular algo cuando consiga algunos leds similares

Me queda agradecer a todos los que ayudaron y se hicieron tiempo para colaborar. 
Espero que la charla ayude a futuro a alguien que cruce este aparato.
Algo mas aprendí por mi parte.


----------

